# Buzzing gas valve?



## Go_Cyclones (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi,

The past two years, early in the heating season, I am getting a loud buzzing noise from my boiler, which seems like it is coming from the electronically controlled natural gas valve. The unit is a Slant Fin 90,000 BTU hot water boiler.
From what I have found online, the buzzing could be caused by too high gas pressure from the supply line. 

Has anyone else seen this?
If that is the case, is it common to use a pressure regulator?

The problem has fixed itself the last two years, after it gets consistently cold outside. My theory is that with high enough demand, the gas supply pressure is lowered to the point where it is not a problem for the valve.

Any insight on this situation would be appreciated.


----------



## DogGod (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Go_Cyclones said:


> Hi,
> 
> The past two years, early in the heating season, I am getting a loud buzzing noise from my boiler, which seems like it is coming from the electronically controlled natural gas valve. The unit is a Slant Fin 90,000 BTU hot water boiler.
> From what I have found online, the buzzing could be caused by too high gas pressure from the supply line.
> ...


If you’re a professional plumber/HVAC you should know.


----------



## Go_Cyclones (Oct 23, 2021)

Alright thanks anyways boys


----------



## Go_Cyclones (Oct 23, 2021)

Wrong thread


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Go_Cyclones said:


> Wrong thread


Wrong website. We don't work for free.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------

